# Knitting groups in Massachusetts



## mom949603 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good morning, just wondering if there's any knitting groups around the Palmer, Ma area. I don't mind a little traveling, but would like something during the weekday. 

Thank you


----------



## cjm87 (Jan 5, 2014)

I live in Groton MA and would love to sit in a knitting group too.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Your local library might have one.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

my group in Athol, Ma. meets Monday and Tuesday nights 4:30-8:30 and Friday mornings 9-12. I don't think you are too far away.......


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi
I live in Palmer too.
I belong to a knitting group that meets every Mon evening
from 6-7:30. We knit at the Yellow House on Main St.
Call the Yellow House for more info.
My email is [email protected] if you would like to meet sometime.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

We're starting a group on February 6th at the Senior Center in Hadley. We'll meet in the Education Room on Thursdays at 10:45 and everyone is welcome.

Entrance to our Senior Center is in the rear of the building and the Education Room is Upstairs - last room on your right. 

Let me know by PM if you're interested and I'll sign you up. (I'll need your real name.)


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

mom949603 said:


> Good morning, just wondering if there's any knitting groups around the Palmer, Ma area. I don't mind a little traveling, but would like something during the weekday.
> 
> Thank you


There's a group that meets in Springfield. It's run by RavinRed. You could PM her for details.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to watch this post. I live in Longmeadow and helped start the group that meets in Springfield. Enjoyed it but they always meet on Saturdays and I usually work then. Longmeadow library has a very nice knitting group on Tuesdays 10-11:30 and it is open to anyone. I really like going to that group when I am able to.


----------



## cjm87 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I live in Belchertown. I will have to call the Yellow House and maybe I will show up some Monday night. Thank You for the information.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I looked on the site for Yellow House and I did not find any info about the knitting group on Monday nights. Do you need to buy a membership? Is the room being rented and is there a donation towards the fee every time you go? My mom and I are very interested, we just need a little more info. Thank You!


----------

